# A few pics



## tm250 (Jul 10, 2013)

New to the forum and thought I'd share a few of my favorites....























































Thanks
TM


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, Congrats!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Just realized that's a banded blue wing teal. Those are some sweet pics


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful! You have a great eye


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very Nice captures......And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice work. The one of the chicks under the wing is a money shot and would look great on the cover of a magazine like TX Parks or TX Highways.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice pics! My favorite is the banded bwt.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice work on those. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome shots, welcome to the boards...


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome shots Tod, really like the lab & pheasant, all have outstanding detail, keep up the great work.

Bruce
killntimefotos


----------



## tm250 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks to all for the kind words....


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*NICE!*

Very nice shots I really like the duck flying.

Griz


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Banded blue wing is a sick picture. The rest are awesome as well. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice! What equipment are you using?


----------

